# [win2000/xp] Ordner Dokumente und Einstellungen auf andere Partition?



## Kocha (23. Februar 2004)

Hallo Leudde

Wie krieg ich den Ordner "Dokumente und Einstellungen" auf ne andere Partition? :O
So könnte ich ja all meine Einstellungen plus Eigene Dateien plus Mails einfach behalten, wenn ich XP frisch aufsetze und müsst nich alles wieder von Hand reinschmeissen, oda? :O
Oda macht da Win Probleme mit? :O


Grüsse


----------



## server (24. Februar 2004)

?

Geht Kopieren und Einfügen vor dem neu Aufsetzen nicht?


----------



## houserboy (25. Februar 2004)

Hallo,
hier ein link

http://www.wintotal.de/Tipps/Eintrag.php?RBID=2&TID=555&URBID=11

Der sollte helfen

Viele Grüße


----------



## maychu (25. Februar 2004)

Hi 
das kannst normal kopieren ..

Jedoch solltest beachten das du wenn du angemeldet bist diesen benutzer nicht kopieren kannst da dateien geöffnet sind ....

Einfach als anderen benutzer anmelden, oder alles über eine batchdatei beim herunterfahren machen.


----------



## Kocha (26. Februar 2004)

Also, vielleicht hab ich mich etwas unverständlich ausgedrückt.
Mein System sieht zur Zeit folgendermassen aus:
Ich hab 3 Partitionen. Auf der ersten System und Programme, auf der zweiten alle möglichen Dateien und auf der dritten Eigene Dateien, Favoriten und Mails, was ja ziemlich einfach auf ne andere Partition verlegbar ist (hab nur einen Benutzer.)
So kann ich, wenn ich mein Windows frisch aufsetze, nachher einfach wieder diese 3 Ordner wechseln, und OE, Eigene Dateien und Favoriten funktionieren wie zuvor.
Nun, mal angenommen, ich hätte mehrere Benutzer und die haben zusätzlich noch diverseste Einstellungen, so müsst ich diese ja jedes mal wieder frisch einstellen oder eben hin- und herkopieren.
Alles seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr ;-) aufwändig.
Wenn ich nun den Ordner Dokumente und Einstellungen auf einer anderen Partition hätte, könnte ich ganz einfach beim nächsten Mal Aufsetzen wieder den anderen Ordner Dokumente und Einstellungen reinwerfen und User sowie all ihre Daten und Einstellungen wären wieder vorhanden.




> http://www.wintotal.de/Tipps/Eintrag.php?RBID=2&TID=555&URBID=11



Danke, sowas hab ich gesucht. Der 3. Weg würde wohl funktionieren. Geht das auch auf irgend ne Art und Weise etwas mit weniger Aufwand? Hat da Windows nich irgendwo ne Funktion dafür?


----------



## maychu (26. Februar 2004)

jo jetzt hab ichs verstanden .. Sorry war fuer mich ein bisschen unverstaendlich.

die einfachste loesung waehre diese schritte in eine vbs datei zu packen ... diese fuehrst du einmal aus und das system macht es automatisch ..

hier eine kleine hilfe .. Scriptcenter  ..


----------



## Kocha (26. Februar 2004)

Muss man da wirklich alles von Hand machen?
Ich meine, die Funktion wär ja noch relativ nützlich, also wird's doch sicher irgend n Weg geben, das auf einfache Art zu machen, so dass Windows alles für einem macht.
Und in der Registry steht teils Dokumente und Einstellungen und teils DOKUMEN~1. Sauerei das ;-)


----------

